# Abdomen folding over?



## PlasticMonkey (Jun 21, 2006)

Okay, so my Chinese mantis decided to play a new trick on me. 

After molting for the 4th time (I think), I found him hanging upsidedown, but his abdomen was hanging over him. I've fed him several flies and crickets since, and it still stays flopped over. If he walks upright, it'll come back down, but when he's upsidedown, it's like it's too heavy.

I couldn't get a real good picture, so here's my sad attempt at diagraming the problem.







Any ideas? Is this normal? He seems fine otherwise...


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 21, 2006)

theres been a topic on this recently . take a look . he should be fine next moult ! so just feed him as normal !

http://www.mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3346

Neil


----------



## PlasticMonkey (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes!! Thank you! That is exactaly what's happening.

Thanks for pointing that out to me. ^_^ ; I haven't been keeping up here as much as I should.


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 21, 2006)

Not a Problem ! Hope He'll be allright !

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2006)

I had two chinese lately that did that.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 26, 2006)

same here, mines fine. just feed him as normal


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 27, 2006)

my mantis who had the same things is fine after a moult, yours should be too


----------

